# AMNPS



## andreamwolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm really confused. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I'm sure there's a thread on here that someone knows where to point me to about the  AMNPS. I've looked on the company's website and am still not really finding my answer. From what I can tell is a lot of people like it and that it offers supplemental smoke to an already existing smoker?? (correct me if I'm wrong) I just don't quite understand the actual how's of integrating it. I realize there's a lot of variables with the different smokers. I have an Old Smokey and my first ever **yum** batch of baby back ribs and pork butt is going in it today!!!!!! 

I am doing all of the reading I can about how others do things and trying to learn as much as possible. This AMNPS idea seems to be a good one if only I can grasp how to actually use it and which model would be best for a newbie to start with.... the size... the tube... ::shrugs:: not sure.

Maybe someone can point me to a thread, but so far I keep coming up with uses of the acronym that don't really give me the information I'm looking for.

Thanks Everyone!

Andrea


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 13, 2014)

Here's a few links on the AMNPS, hope they help !

http://cehyv.sntrd.servertrust.com/Articles.asp?ID=238

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12

Ya can also jump over to YouTube & type in AMNPS, there's a few video's over there that may be of some useful info for ya too !


----------



## frosty (Jun 13, 2014)

Andrea,

WaterinHoleBrew has provided great information for you!!

You will certainly still need additional heat to safely cook the food.  They product is not designed to cook food alone.

At the top of the page in the search function, you might try looking for "A-maze-N" or "A-maze-N-Tube-Smoker" or "A-maze-N-Pellet-Smoker" and you will get a bunch of results.  

Even goo*gle or you*tube has results.

I use my pellet smoker for supplemental smoke when using propane, or an electric smoker.  You can cold smoke cheese or fish, and get the smoky flavor without a lot of heat.

I will even use the pellet smoker when using my Klose smoker if I only want limited smoke and use only charcoal if I am out of wood.

Great product, and easy to use and versatile.  No regrets in purchasing and using it.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## chef willie (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi....on the AMNPS, if you're looking for user input try typing AMNPS in the forums search bar and read the reviews of many who have posted opinions and some challenges faced by some in using it. There is a learning curve associated with it, most importantly, IMO, is to get it well lit and smoking before closing up in your unit. I'm running an electric smoker, Smoking It #3, and they are notorious for stingy air intake so I enlarged the intake hole after months of debating whether to do it etc. and it's working better for me now. I have the AMNS, dust burner, acquired before the newer models appeared. I would now opt for the pellet burner as you can do both with it. But, I did a 'mod' to my AMNS dividers to keep the smoldering pellets from jumping between rows because I did not want to buy another unit. So, HTH's.....you can read loads on the subject and reviews and make a decision. You light it and put it on the floor of your smoker, in most cases, and forgo the use of chips or chunks. It provides hours of continuous smoke with no monitoring.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/162074/just-another-turkey


----------



## foamheart (Jun 13, 2014)

You can't use an AMPs in an Old Smokey without some mods. The Old Smokey is designed to smoke without ventilation. An AMPS must have ventilation to smolder. Old Smokey is a closed system.

You can knock holes in it to get air flow but then your basically eliminating the ability to use chips because with that air flow I would only assume that you'll ignite the chips.

This is from years of using the Old Smokey predecessor, and I have never tried it, its only a personal observation.


----------



## andreamwolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Everyone. This indeed does help. It's a smidge overwhelming to get to the info that I'm looking for.

Foamheart--- THAT is EXACTLY the information that I was looking for. I don't want to mod my smoker just yet. I might want to just buy a 2nd one if I feel the need arise. The manual of the thing is next to useless so I am relying on you all for information.

:) Much appreciated!

Andrea


----------



## foamheart (Jun 13, 2014)

There used to be manuals available on-line, and they were good ones. But I have not found any in awhile. I think I had three different manuals LOL one with each new smoker.

It smokes on a time/temp relationship. Its how all smokers and pits used to be.

I have bought and worn out three, I must have enjoyed 'em. They were/are convenient at the house. You don't have to spend time starting and waiting on coals, tending a fire or moping the meat. It holds the moisture in like a champ. That's why the bottoms always rust out.

BTW it is easy to over smoke with the Old Smokey. Just keep the lid down and you'll be amazed at the smoke it will absorb.

IF I can help, just let me know. Its a fine smoker, just often misunderstood.....


----------

